# Shipping From Aliexpress



## Vaynakh (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello people,

I'm not expat actually but will be in Thailand for the next 3-6 months with a Tourist visa. 

I just wanted to know, how shipping works from Aliexpress to Thailand? When we order something from AE in Turkey, we have to contact the customs office for custom taxes and even sometimes we have to custom office if they want convincing if it's fits with rules etc. 

And sometimes we pay custom taxes when the delivery company delivers products on the door. 

How these things goes in Thailand? How many customs taxes paying and what is the process? Should I go somewhere to get my order or it will directly come to my apartment?

(It's a portable monitor btw)

Thanks a lot,
M


----------

